

 Roll your own search results with Google's new SearchWiki - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081120-roll-your-own-search-results-with-googles-new-searchwiki.html

======
timcederman
It got activated for me. Kind of cool, but it's weird that it's default
behaviour.

------
tjpick
striking resemblance to some stuff we were doing at eurekster with a product
called "swicki" a couple years ago.

